

The wearable Steve jobs would've made - by_Seeing
http://MyFlipBand.com

======
moxon
Jobs was far too obsessed with simplifying high-technology to have considered
a non-tech physical product. But in reducing a product and its purpose to the
simplest form, I think he would have agreed that high-tech is not always the
answer.

“I love it when you can bring really great design and simple capability to
something that doesn’t cost much,” he said as he pointed out the clean
elegance of the [Eichler-style homes]. “It was the original vision for Apple.
That’s what we tried to do with the first Mac. That’s what we did with the
iPod.”

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/how-steve-jobs-
lo...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/how-steve-jobs-love-of-
simplicity-fueled-a-design-revolution-23868877)

~~~
Victorjm
Full-disclosure: The kickstarter featured here is one I created.

I'd have to agree that if still alive there's no way SJ veer from the path of
high-tech. Part of me does wonder however how this would be different if he
had been born 30 years later. Being the rebel that he was known for at times,
I wouldn't be surprised if the company he'd be starting as a 20 year old in
this day in age, would indeed be a lo-tech focused company.

Who knows, maybe starting a company wouldn't even be the "Steve" thing to do
right now.

~~~
erickaplan
Sorry but no. Steve Jobs would never made something like this ever. This idea
is stupid and weren't you the founder of some Peter-Thiel backed startup?
Don't you have better things to spend your time on then make bracelets?

~~~
erickaplan
Not sure what concept validation has to do with it. The guy is raising $10,000
for a rubber band! Why even do a Kickstarter for this at all?

~~~
rileysroberts
* The guy raised 10k in a day for his "rubber band". Yeah, so dumb, only 500 people have contributed.

------
rileysroberts
So refreshing to see the promise of some simple non-tech products here. I
spend 12 hours a day interfacing with technology and it’s exhausting. I love
tech and I hate it. Smart watches might be the norm in a couple of years, but
I question if more tech is always the answer. Sure an app might be able to
accomplish to the same ends, but we have those tools already and still don’t
accomplish our daily goals. The simplicity of the Flip Band matches the
simplicity of the goal - just do it, everyday.

------
levity
Who was it who said that phones are getting smarter and people are getting
dumber? Maybe this is part of a new trend that bucks that theme. Athletes have
always known that equipment is important, but not as important as training;
but not everyone can afford coaches. So there could be a whole raft of product
ideas around making behavior change more accessible to the average person. And
the effective solutions might be the simplest ones.

~~~
by_Seeing
I think you're right about accessibility. Steve was all about taking what was
out of reach, or poorly put together, and packaging it for the people.

------
raph_damico
Neat - I've been working on behavior change apps for years now, so love being
reminded that most of your life (your user experience) is outside your little
glowing rectangle.

Backed!

That said, I think Steve Jobs would have made the wearable most appropriate
for the situation, which may have been (and I guess will be) technological.
The point is appropriate tech for the right situation, not some idea that
technology is bad (rubber is a technology too).

~~~
Victorjm
Raph, thanks for backing the project!

------
djlazerkitteh
Such a simple yet beautiful idea. Motivate yourself to start changing your
small habits first so that they become second nature, and once they are built
in to your muscle memory, you can start building the next habit that will move
you closer to your goal. I just ordered a bunch of them and will give them to
my friends as gifts. I hope everyone can see the beauty in this as much as I
do.

